# 43rd Superbowl Moments



## MA-Caver (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm really not a big football fan but occasionally will watch a good game. Yesterday's 43rd Superbowl was indeed one of those good games. Both teams played exceptionally well in their respective halves. Arizona bounced back enough to make Pittsburgh sweat about prospectively losing until that last second ballerina catch in the deep corner of the end-zone. Definitely the MVP of the game. 
One might've thought James Harrison with his record breaking 100 yard interception run would've qualified him for the MVP spot... but his bashing and shoving of a Cardinal later on in the game lost whatever admiration I had for the man. 
There were a lot of personal fouls (mostly Cardinals) in the game, lending itself to the idea that the game is becoming increasingly violent or volatile. Oh sure it's a rough and tumble kind of game but that's all part of the blocks and tackles that come with it, but the shoving, punching, and face-
mask penalties that have been cropping up here and there is leading one to think that it's going to get a lot rougher before it gets softer. 
Like I said I like football but only in small dosages.

Oh and I could've done _without_ Springsteen's crotch sliding into the camera like it did...


----------



## astrobiologist (Feb 2, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> ...but [Harrison's] bashing and shoving of a Cardinal later on in the game...


 
Ha ha ha...  That was awesome!  Did anyone else see how horrible he is at throwing a punch?  He probably should have been DQ'd for that.  Whatever, it was a good game near the end there.  The commercials weren't really all that great this year.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Feb 2, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> I lending itself to the idea that the game is becoming increasingly violent or volatile.



Quite the opposite.  The game is much tamer today, with much quicker flags for anything above a dirty look.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 2, 2009)

It was a great game and the two teams competed very hard with the better team winning in the end.  I wanted Arizona to win but alas Pittsburgh was just a tiny bit better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The commercials were pretty boring.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 2, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> It was a great game and the two teams competed very hard with the better team winning in the end. I wanted Arizona to win but alas Pittsburgh was just a tiny bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I can only agree, great game bad commercials.


----------



## crushing (Feb 2, 2009)

Did they get rid of the 5 yard face mask penalty?  I thought the one of the going out of bounds looked more like the 5-yard variety.  He didn't pull the guy down or twist the head of the guy carrying the ball.  His hand was just kind of up on the facemask.  Calling that one a flagrant personal foul shows the game is more tame.

You want mean and violent go back to the likes of Dobler, Tatum, Butkus, and Lambert.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 2, 2009)

crushing said:


> Did they get rid of the 5 yard face mask penalty?  I thought the one of the going out of bounds looked more like the 5-yard variety.  He didn't pull the guy down or twist the head of the guy carrying the ball.  His hand was just kind of up on the facemask.  Calling that one a flagrant personal foul shows the game is more tame.
> 
> You want mean and violent go back to the likes of Dobler, Tatum, Butkus, and Lambert.




Yes the 5 yard was thrown out this season.


----------



## Kreth (Feb 2, 2009)

The Cards lost, Pittsburgh didn't win it. Between penalties and Warner trying to force a pass on 1st & Goal resulting in the 100 yd interception return (that itself was a 10-point swing) they gave it away. And WTF was up with all of the "defensive holding" calls on DBs? It's pass interference.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 2, 2009)

I only watched the last two minutes, but they were quite exciting!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 2, 2009)

The play Harrison did was awesome!!

The half time show was some what boring to me.

The commericals were not to good except for the 3-D ones.


----------

